# RMI: Woher kennt der Client das Schnittstellen-Interface?



## xerxatin (26. Sep 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich will in die Remote Method Invocation Technologie einsteigen. Hierzu habe ich eine Frage:

Mir ist bekannt das der Client aus der Registry eines Servers einen Stub für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann. Dazu habe ich auch schon Client-seitig was entwickelt (siehe Code). So weit ich weiß kennt der Client das Schnittstellen-Interface (I_Server) nicht, da  das Schnittstelleninterface sich im Server bereich befindet.  In diversen beispiele wird aber trotzdem das Schnittstellen-Interface durch den Client genutzt. Wie funktioniert das ganze??  



```
I_Server serv;
serv = (I_Server) Naming.lookup("CRM-Server");
```


----------



## Joose (26. Sep 2014)

"_" in Namen sollten in Java nicht benutzt werden. Auch nicht der Präfix "I" für Interfaces.

Ansonsten dem Client muss die Schnittstelle natürlich bekannt sein. Lagere die Schnittstelle in ein extra Projekt aus welche von Server und Client referenziert wird.


----------



## JavaMeister (26. Sep 2014)

> Präfix "I" für Interfaces.



Würde ich pausschal nicht sagen. Schon gar nicht einem Anfänger. In RCP ist das gang und gäbe. Wobei ich bei "I_" Schon grenzwertig finde ;D


----------

